# Se pueden postear descargas de libros?



## pou (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola, se pueden postear links donde se descargan libros en pdf??
pregunto porque no se si es legal
solo se que me duelen los ojos de leer tanto titulo de libros con buena pinta!!! y en 1 par de paginas na mas!!
1saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Si la descarga es legal y autorizada , si se puede.

Si es trucha y viola los derechos de autor , mejor no


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2011)

pou dijo:


> Hola, se pueden postear links donde se descargan libros en pdf??
> pregunto porque no se si es legal


Si el libro en cuestión posee *CopyRight*, publicar el enlace a donde descargarlo* NO* está permitido.


> solo se que me duelen los ojos de leer tanto titulo de libros con buena pinta!!! y en 1 par de paginas na mas!!
> 1saludo



Existen libros especialmente echos para Internet de libre distribución.

Pero la gran mayoría posee CopyRight, lo cual va en contra de:

*Normas del Foro 2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o *copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.*


----------



## Imzas (Oct 5, 2011)

Fogonazo, preparate para mañana en la noche ( lo digo por el avatar de pinky) .





Bueno, por lo que sè Pou, la descargas ilegales no estan permitidas, pero por inter hay multitud de libros con copyleft (libre distribucion :


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la descarga es legal y autorizada , si se puede.
> 
> Si es trucha y viola los derechos de autor , mejor no



Puff, sonamos, yo me juego que muchos de los manuales de servicio que andan dando vueltas por ahí dirán que se prohibe su reproducción total o parcial XD o cosas por el estilo. Como que puede que de a ratos sea dificil de saber si los viola o no. Con respecto a programas de crackeo, eso si, claro, como el agua .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 18, 2019)

En cuanto a los manuales de servicio, supónese que el fabricante del aparato está obligado a suministrarlo ( *no sé si habrán cambiado las leyes* en ese respecto) y por eso antiguamente siempre venía el esquema con el manual de usuario. Incluso en los tv Philips antiguos el esquema lo encontrabas en el interior del aparato, en la tapa trasera.
Dicho esto y que pienso ( a modo personal) que deberían estar obligados a compartirlos en su web oficial, también es verdad que la venta de los mismos es un gran negocio.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 18, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En cuanto a los manuales de servicio, supónese que el fabricante del aparato está obligado a suministrarlo ( *no sé si habrán cambiado las leyes* en ese respecto) y por eso antiguamente siempre venía el esquema con el manual de usuario. Incluso en los tv Philips antiguos el esquema lo encontrabas en el interior del aparato, en la tapa trasera.
> Dicho esto y que pienso ( a modo personal) que deberían estar obligados a compartirlos en su web oficial, también es verdad que la venta de los mismos es un gran negocio.



Puff, si esa es la ley, no parece que la esten cumpliendo.
Se me ocurre que se debe a que no les conviene que los hagan arreglar por un lado, y claro, y si encima los largan, como bien dices, a quienes lucran con ellos se les acabaría el curro .


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2019)

Los televisores Grundig traian el esquema con toda la info necesaria en tamaño a A3 si mal no recuerdo e impreso de ambos lados, incluía la placa vista de atrás

Los manauales de servicio son de libre  circulación, Philips y otros publican CD's anualmente con todos los manuales de serivicio de los productos lanzados ese año, por aquí no son muy conocidos, pero los que estan el el tema si lo saben, tengo amigos que me han facilitado una buena cantidad, de todas las marcas incluso de electrodomésticos.
Cuando apareció la nueva generación de TV's sin TRC lanzaron cursos de aprendizaje de como realizar mediciones en sus aparatos y las fallas más notables que se podrían encontrar y como resolverlas, eso año a año le agregan más contenido


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 25, 2019)

¿Pero será a los servicios oficiales no?

Yo también tenia acceso a todo tipo de información de Sony, Sanyo, Pioneer, Kenwood, y alguno mas cuando estaba en el taller, pero por ser servicio oficial.
También había acceso a cursillos de reciclaje o innovación, cursos carísimos y de pago y comparecencia obligatoria en algunas marcas.
En philips (hará 30 años) los manuales los mandaban gratis la primera vez, si pedías otra copia salía carísimo. Una vez vi cobrar unas 25000ptas ( +-150€) el manual de un vídeo, un pastón para aquellos años.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2019)

Si vas a los philips service, te dicen o que los busques por internet o si lo tienen te venden los CD o DVD según el caso.
La política de Philips fue siempre proporcionr a los técnicos toda información necesaria y ponerla a su alcance, de igual manera muchas marcas, no todas


----------

